# Wie wasserdicht ist Gores windstopper Active Shell?



## Ixle (23. September 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand beschreiben (ich weiß auch nicht so genau wie) wie wasserdicht bzw. wasserabweisend die Active-Shell Windstopper Jacken von Gore sind?
Falls es wichtig ist: Ich interessiere mich für diese Jacke: 
http://www.gorerunningwear.de/remote/Satellite/PROD_JWXRUM?landingid=1212723477595Z

Kann mir auch noch jemand etwas über die Dampf-/Schweissdurchlässigkeit sagen?

Vielen Dank schon mal!
Ixle


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. September 2011)

Also die ActiveShells sind ja die neuste Entwicklung im Membran-Bereich von Gore, speziell bei Gore Tex in der wasserdichten Variante.

Wie wasserdicht diese Windstopper-Variante genau ist, vermag ich nicht genau sagen. Deine Frage ist dahingehend auch ziemlich schwammig formuliert. Ich gehe ehrlich gesagt von folgendem Szenario aus:
Wenn du mit dem guten Stück bei leichten Nieselregen joggen gehst, wirst du vermutlich selbst bei 'ner Runde von etwas über einer Stunde nicht nass - durch den Regen. Generell habe ich aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man mit Windstopper-Klamotten immer, mindestens am Rücken, ordentlich schwitzt. Im Endeffekt ist auch wichtiger, dass du nicht auskühlst. Ich bspw. jogge mitunter bei kalten Temperaturen mit der Gore Bike Wear Tool bis ca. 5°C. Drunter habe ich dann nur ein Langarmunterhemd und diese Kombination läuft sich augesprochen gut ohne übermäßige Schweißbildung. Da hab' ich aber auch die Belüftungsreißverschlüsse unter den Armen offen. Sonst wirds echt zu happig in dem guten Stück.

Generell gilt: ein leichter Schauer von sehr kurzer Dauer - also bis vielleicht 5 oder 10 Minuten lässt sich gerade noch aushalten. Dennoch ist Windstopper-Kleidung eher etwas für trockene Gefilde. 

Bzgl. Dampfdurchlässigkeit: Empfinde ich bei den Softshell-Modellen schon als sehr angehm. Wichtiger als die Durchlässigkeit finde ich aber, die Wärme- bzw. Isolationsleistung. Wenn ich in der Jacke nach dem Laufen nicht friere ist mir das wichtiger als, dass ich trocken bin. Je nach Kälteempfinden würde ich die von dir vorgeschlagene Jacke vielleicht mit einem Craft-Pro Warm (so trage ich es) oder vielleicht einem X-Bionic Energizer oder Energy Accumulator empfehlen. Bei 'nem Jackenpreis von 200 muss ich mich ja nicht scheuen, solche Modelle hier anzubringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (24. September 2011)

Windstopper Produkte von Gore basieren auf der gleichen Membran wie die "wasserdichten" Produkte. Der Unterschied liegt einzig in der Verarbeitung im Endprodukt. In der Regel ist die Membran nur partiell (frontbereich) verbaut und die Nähte nicht abgetaped. Bei der verlinkten Jacke sind die strechteinsätze sicher nicht dicht, dafür sind die schulternähte abgedichtet. 

Für mich kein wirklich sinnvolles Produkt. Entweder komplett wasserdichte Jacke kaufen, oder ne reine Windjacke ohne Membran.


----------



## Calix6 (25. September 2011)

Das Material kann Nieselregen oder einen kurzen Schauer ab. Bei einem richtigem Wolkenbruch und sei er noch so kurz, geht es ratz-fatz durch.
Die Atmungsaktivität ist IMHO sehr gut und ich bin ein "Schwitzer". Der Unterschied zu PU-beschichteten, winddichten Materialien ist sehr deutlich.
Je aktiver man wird umso wichtiger werden Belüftungsmöglichkeiten, das atmungsaktivste Material nutzt gar Nichts, wenn man nicht im Bedarfsfall ordentlich Durchlüften kann...


----------



## Ixle (25. September 2011)

ok, schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Ich war gestern nochmal kurz bei meinem Händler und er meinte, dass die nagelneue Gore-Tex Active-Schell (also die wasserdichte) noch atmungsaktiver sei als die ca. 2 Jahre alte Windstopper Active-Shell.
Glaubt  ihr, dass das sein kann??? Kommt mir nach dem, was ihr geschrieben habt, ziemlich komisch vor!


----------



## Phil-Joe (26. September 2011)

Ist unwahrscheinlich.
Eine wasserdichte Membran ist quasi von Natur aus weniger dampfdurchlässig als bspw. eine die "lediglich" winddicht ist. Ist zumindest meine Einschätzung. Natürlich wäre es möglich, dass die neue GT AS weit atmungsaktiver ist als eine WS AS aber das müsste man im Selbsttest herausfinden, wie ich finde. Kannst ihn ja mal fragen, ob das  'ne Möglichkeit wäre. ;-) Soll er seine Aussage eben unter Beweis stellen.


----------



## Erich17 (26. September 2011)

Ich habe 2 Active Shell Jacken von GORE.
( Essential Jacke und Countdown AS Jacke mit abtrennbaren Ärmeln)

Bezüglich der "Atmungsaktivität" kann ich nur sagen : Man schwitzt bei Anstrengung mehr als wenn man ein langärmliges Trikot tragen würde.

Mir hat man allerdings beim Kauf dazu geraten, die Jacke nach dem Waschen IMMER mit diesem Mittel im feuchten Zustand einzusprühen:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=11995;page=1;menu=1100,1199;mid=233

Beide Jacken halten bei normalen Regen mindstens 2 - 3 Stunden dicht. Richtige Schauer halten sie maximal 1 Stunde dicht. Bei leichtem Nieselregen kann man locker 4 Stunden fahren bis es durchgeht.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (27. September 2011)

Die Jacke ist ja als Trailrunning-Jacke konzipiert, heißt, optimiert fürs Rucksacktragen.
Das zeigt sich in Verstärkungen im Hüftbereich (Hüftgurt) und eben im Schulterbereich. Das Tape der Schulternähte ist nicht dafür da, die Nähte vor Wasser abzudichten, sondern die Reibung zwischen Naht und Rucksack zu reduzieren.

Ein Windstopperprodukt ist immer (spürbar) atmungsaktiver als ein Goretexprodukt. Beim Goretexprodukt sind die Membranporen 700x größer als ein Wasserdampfmolekül, bei der Windstoppermembran ca. 900x größer.


----------

